# Planted Fluval Osaka 155



## Franks (3 Jul 2016)

I planted this tank a few weeks back after being sick of the way it used to look. I kind of learned on the job as I was buying plants I just liked the look of initially but then held of on some purchases once I'd added others. I guess a floorplan like what Tropica do would have worked well. 

I've just added a Co2 FE kit a week ago and I've just about got it dialled in perfectly now. Dropping 1 pH point to 5.6pH and when the T5 bulbs are timed on, this is like a bubble factory for the last two hours of the photoperiod! It's unbelievable how well developed and vibrant the leaf structures are since adding Co2. I wish id have added this a long time ago.

Did a 50% WC today and realised the tank looked done without the void of water above! That's what makes this tank difficult to work with as it's 2ft deep. Some of the Bacopa and rotala is already a good 40cm in length. Its just time now to get this growing nicely.












The MC carpet has finally stopped melting since it was grown in vitro and new growth is finally emerging daily.

I've got some dwarf hair grass acclimatising in a pot but don't know where I might cram that in now - I was thinking around the driftwood perimeter?

I'm looking forward to this tank growing in properly but think it might look better to just go full Dutch and remove the driftwood and java fern and then I could fit in a few more plants. I'd like an AR in there which would suit being next to the Hottonia. 




Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Jul 2016)

i like thw jungel look so farm keep it up

cheers
ryan


----------



## Franks (8 Jul 2016)

Quick update. 





Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (9 Aug 2016)

I thought I'd update this since its been a month now. 
In that time I've done a little moving around but haven't added any new plants. Co2 injection is still the same and I've played with the light height, cut Easycarbo dosing and increased photoperiod and duration slightly but I ended up with glass that would ever so slightly fur up with algae on day 6 before a 50% PWC. I've since put the light back down so intensity is increased but photoperiod is shorter but tailing off for an hour of soft moonlight LED. 

All I can say is that the Polysperma and Co2 injection create a monster growth spurt! I've cut it three times within a month as it grows around an inch per day, soaks up all the Co2 and starts to block the Walichii of light which begins to close up - a great indicator to trim!

Here it is prior to a cut with stems well over 2ft in height and curving at the water surface. 





All tidy...





And here is the ludwigia at the end of the photoperiod - pearling like crazy 




The Monte Carlo carpet is starting to pad out nicely too. I've a tiny tuft here and there of BBA so I'm hoping the reduction in photoperiod and reintroduction of Easycarbo will sort it.





Moonlight at the end of day




Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

Looks great,Nice job.


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

nice tank, what are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Franks (12 Aug 2016)

24inx24inx18in deep 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Aug 2016)

Always liked the Osaka range...scape's looking great.


----------



## Franks (24 Sep 2016)

Septembers update. 
I've removed the wood as the plants just went crazy and needed all the space!

MC carpet is completely think and lush now. It all pearls like crazy too.

I think I've found the perfect tank balance!







Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (8 Feb 2021)

5 years later...



Tank was neglected and various attempts at using incorrect deep sand substrates always resulted in Cyanobacteria outbreaks and eventual death of all plants as it covers everything! 

I decided I wanted a proper aquascape having binge watched lots of George Farmer and Green Aqua YouTube videos. So I went about collecting the bits for a hardscape suitable for this 2ft deep tank as I've always had negative space in the upper of the tank which doesn't look quite right unless there is masses of 2ft stems in the mid/background.

I ended up painting the rear glass with blackboard paint. After 3 coats, it all reacted and went crinkled so I spent 3 hours scraping it off and cleaning the glass and then adding a vinyl wrap instead for a much cleaner effect.



I must have spent about a week playing with rocks and bits of redmoor root but I've come up with this







I need some more substrate to bank up the rear another inch or so and it's enriched with Osmocote capsules and being high CEC , should offer a better environment for the plant roots.

I've got 3 angles going in here and also contemplating a shoal of 12 black tetra.

I also need a new light and would like something that will give me that shimmer effect, have a programmable function so that I can ramp it down to a very low output at the end of the end of the photoperiod for evening viewing. Does anyone have any recommendations?

I have some plants and need to source more, it's difficult during lockdown as most places are out of stock. I have trident fern, montecarlo, hygro mini, ludwigia etc. I'd like some anubius and dwarf hairgrass etc and need to setup my Co2 again with inline diffuser.

Thanks


----------



## Nick potts (8 Feb 2021)

Scape is looking very nice, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Wolf6 (8 Feb 2021)

Good luck, its looking nice this far


----------



## Franks (8 Feb 2021)

Quick update.

Tank is planted and flooded. I'd bought a nice expanding water hose with tap connector to make water changes much easier and during the maiden filling, the tap end burst off and caused an angry water snake effect in the kitchen. Cue me running around trying to grab the end as it flew all of the place peeing out water! Haha.

Next, I was priming the external filter when the JBL inline Co2 diffuser started leaking. I thought it must have been the new o ring within the ceramic diffuser I had fitting so took off the pipework to inspect it. I found a crack about 50% around the hose tail where water was actually leaking from and when I undid the fitting, it sheared clean off in my hands. The good news is I have an in-tank atomiser which will now be the only way I'll inject Co2 into my tank. My thought process is it could have been A LOT worse if that would have gone unnoticed as it would have been 155 litres of the Lake Districts finest all over the living room!

With that in mind, I decided to replace all the filter hose for brand new Eheim 16/22 as a precaution. I've decided to now not run any inline diffuser after seeing that. I'd heard of other atomisers cracking open but not JBL branded ones? Phew!

The filter is now running and water clarity is quite good, if a little hazy. It'll be a few days before its crystal and I'll do some basic water tests tomorrow before the angels go back in. 

I'm now after a plant growth light. I really like the look of the Ecotec Radion G4 having seen it in the flesh in a planted aquarium but at £400 Inc the mount, I don't think that will swing with the missus. The colour rendition is stunning though.
As a keen DIYer, I may look into making my own or finding a cheaper version. For now, I'll have to put the original twin T5HO unit across which blocks the view of the water surface and doesn't really add any shimmer to the water column. This is something I really want to achieve along with an exposed water surface as I find the open top look more pleasing. 










Water needs topping up too!

Thanks


----------

